# pussycat loving!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

My little babies


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Beautiful cats....lovely pics.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww! dont they love each other gorgeous cats xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou

Yes this is my adopted bengal that doesnt get on with other cats.... its taken time and abit of work bonding but they adore eachother now


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

wow! those pictures look like they should be advertising something! what beauties.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ahhh - true love! They look gorgeous. Love the tabby's eyes!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Such beautiful pics they are lovely.xxx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Ahhh - true love! They look gorgeous. Love the tabby's eyes!


Thankyou, she's an F5 bengal ex-breeding queen i adopted


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

crofty said:


> Thankyou, she's an F5 bengal ex-breeding queen i adopted


Apologies for calling her a tabby! they are both beautiful cats though.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Very well done pictures! They really captured the moment,lol! Talented !


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Apologies for calling her a tabby! they are both beautiful cats though.


Thats ok, I love tabbys  thankyou


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

What lovely pics- they are gorgeous


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww what adorable pics! Beautiful looking cats


----------



## Amigo22 (Jan 11, 2009)

Crofty, they are sooooo cute!!!


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok now I want to go back to sleep!! They look so comfy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what gorgeous cats, very pretty, great pictures,


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Laza,made me smile looking at these 2 adorable cats snuggling up,especially since it's a cold,wet miserable day here today,great pics:thumbup:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Oh Laza,made me smile looking at these 2 adorable cats snuggling up,especially since it's a cold,wet miserable day here today,great pics:thumbup:


 Thanks Kelly, it was lovely when i came in last night from work after a 15 hour day they both snuggled up with me of the sofa and all three of us fell asleep!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

crofty said:


> Thanks Kelly, it was lovely when i came in last night from work after a 15 hour day they both snuggled up with me of the sofa and all three of us fell asleep!


Their much better than water bottles or quilts,except when ya tring to shake a leg and they beg you not to move


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Their much better than water bottles or quilts,except when ya tring to shake a leg and they beg you not to move


Oh i i move my leg it gets pounced on!  Alfie is a cereal offender at night when i let him sleep with me


----------

